# php mail() with godaddy



## RegCom (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello,

I recently transfered my hosting company to godaddy, but all my code that used mail() will not work. I was wondering if anyone have any ideas as to how to fix this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

What OS are you hosting with?

From GoDaddy's site:


> *Deprecation of Windows Hosting PHP support*
> PHP support for Windows shared hosting plans has been deprecated. This means that we run PHP in Safe Mode on all Windows Shared Hosting Servers now. However, we no longer offer technical support for PHP on Windows shared hosting accounts.


----------



## RegCom (Dec 22, 2005)

It's running under Windows


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

That's your problem.


----------

